

Easy 6502 - shawndumas
http://skilldrick.github.io/easy6502/

======
vmorgulis
"Actually, I’ve been reliably informed that 6502 processors are still being
produced by Western Design Center, so clearly 6502 isn’t a dead language! Who
knew?"

I didn't. Good news :)

~~~
rasz_pl
[http://www.theamphour.com/241-an-interview-with-chuck-
peddle...](http://www.theamphour.com/241-an-interview-with-chuck-peddle-
charismatic-chipmaking-coryphaeus/)

Chuck Peddle still puts 6502 into his new designs (some SSD controller
startup)

~~~
gte525u
I wonder about the economics of that. WDC's 6502 MCUs are 6$ in volume - is he
getting a deal or are they soft cores in a PLD?

------
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5180937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5180937)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6345730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6345730)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4213806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4213806)

------
jasonkostempski
Fantastic! Earlier today, after play TIS-100 for a week, I decided I wanted
take a shot at making an Atari 2600 game. Currently reading Assembly In One
Step, after that I'll read this.

~~~
artofcode
Have a look at atariage.com, lots of information related to the 2600:
[http://atariage.com/forums/forum/50-atari-2600-programming/](http://atariage.com/forums/forum/50-atari-2600-programming/)
and
[http://atariage.com/2600/programming/index.html](http://atariage.com/2600/programming/index.html)

